#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Ο γυναικωνίτης μετράει στη δόμηση;

## kajoanna

καλημερα σε ολους
κανω αποτυπωση ενος Ιερου Ναου
στον υπολιγισμο του εμβαδου θα μετρηση ο γυναικωνίτης;

----------


## Xάρης

Τι είναι ο "γυναικωνίτης";
Αν εννοείς το πατάρι που δημιουργείται στην είσοδο του ναού, θα έλεγα ότι εφόσον τηρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις του παταριού, τότε δεν προσμετράται στη δόμηση.

----------


## kajoanna

Ναι, σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!

----------

